# "Regulated" products at SiteOne?



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

I was interested in getting some products at SiteOne, but almost all of their fertilizers are labeled as "Regulated" (I live in NC, if that makes any difference.) They don't appear to be unusual products (no 100% Ammonium Nitrate or anything), just regular lawn fertilizers in pretty standard strengths. Will I genuinely be unable to buy anything there?


----------



## jmille9936 (May 13, 2020)

I've not found any problems buying from my local SiteOne. I guess they could decline to sell you 100 bags of a regulated product if you have a rented uhaul truck with a bunch of 55 gallons drums of gasoline. But I've bought a couple bags of something that had "regulated" on it without any troubles.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Since you are a homeowner and it's for personal use, it's not really regulated.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@Mightyquinn I've experienced the same here in MD. Due to EPA regulation and others they won't sell it online. Wikipedia might not be 100% but it has UREA as a component of making explosives https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urea If you go into the store the person explains the restrictions and then sell it to the customer.


----------

